# my new (to me) fantail pigeons



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

i put these in my loft thread but figured they fit here more than there, i got these wonderful little birds from Jayme Papura uphere in Rochester NY, i dont think itll be long before i have some little fan squabs of my own, these pigeons sure do like to strut around and show off





not the best pic of this pair theyre still in a heavy molting phase


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Just wondering, are they able to move their heads up more? Or is it like hard or something? Their pose always confuzzles me
They're very very pretty - I miss mine now!!


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah they can move them, when they eat and stuff they come forward and they do this dance/walk where they throw their head front to back, when i hold them they relax their globe and look "normal"

funny thing is i always saw pictures of them at shows and they were all puffed up and i thought "i wonder how they get them to do that" - well they dont! these birds jusy do it, all the time. i assume they prefer to be like that, they can control it cause the globe gets bigger or smaller depending on what its doing. fun little birds, that im quickly falling in love with


----------

